# drilled tank questions (come on guys help me out)



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

so i got the 72 bow front in and its drilled (which i wanted) how ever its drilled at the top of the tank ( i wanted the bottom But i can not be so picky at this time) .. the plan is to use a wet/dry filter i am making... this will be a fresh water tank (Lake Malawi Cichlids) so i really want to Over Dose on the filtration.. my question stems from never having used a drilled tank before.. i have seen Dorso over flows and they are quiet (which i like) so with the hole up high can i effectively build a short version and get good results? if not what should i do here i really want to make it work it i can but if not i am going to plug it and go with a more traditional (sorta) canister filter....


----------



## antitruster50 (Dec 27, 2010)

You do not need to use the overflows if you have the drilled tank that should take care of your filtration needs. Just make sure you but some PVC adapters and the water will just flow down to the wet/dry filter. What you need to have is a good return pump, the more water you put into the tank the more will come out of the drilled hole on top.


----------



## JerseyBird97 (Sep 13, 2009)

props on the new tank!

can you just use the hole as an overflow? or build a tall overflow (bottom to top) to conseal the top hole and use it as back up. What size is the hole? Is it big enough to handle the flow you're looking for?


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

antitruster50 said:


> You do not need to use the overflows if you have the drilled tank that should take care of your filtration needs. Just make sure you but some PVC adapters and the water will just flow down to the wet/dry filter. What you need to have is a good return pump, the more water you put into the tank the more will come out of the drilled hole on top.


so i just put on a piece of 90 degree PVC facing down and all is good? again i have not used one drilled before LOL i feel like such a noob....



JerseyBird97 said:


> props on the new tank!
> 
> can you just use the hole as an overflow? or build a tall overflow (bottom to top) to conseal the top hole and use it as back up. What size is the hole? Is it big enough to handle the flow you're looking for?


same question above and it will certainly handle the flow i want it is 1-1.5inches so i can really get a ton of flow....

as for the pump i am considering what is available in my area again (if i have not said this) the tank is in slow motion and i have lots of time to decide what to do and learn how to make it work the way i want it to...


----------



## JerseyBird97 (Sep 13, 2009)

yes a bulkhead and a 90 degree pvc will do just fine. This site should help you figure out the size bulkhead to use:
All about bulkheads

I would recomend always usinng a bulkhead rated higher than your pump because it will only handle your pumps max output instead of going the other way and having to reduce your pump.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

thanks!!!! it helped a lot now i know what pump to get LOL hte hole is already there...


----------

